# Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 Headset



## Darkx (3. August 2009)

Servus, 

heute morgen kam endlich mein Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 Gaming Headset bekommen. Meien vorige USB Headsets hatten immer ein rauschen im headset. Diesmal ist es wieder der fall. Hatte vorher ein Medusa 5.1 OHNE usb anschluss. Hört sich so an als wär der Verstärker an. Selbst wenn dass Headset auf stumm geschaltet ist oder NUR der USb auf einem seperaten USB angeschlossen ist, ist ein kleines rauschen zu hören. Beim zoggen NP, jedoch beim Surfen nerft es. AUf meinem Laptop ist dass gleiche Problem. Hat wer eine Idee woran dass hängen könnte bzw was falsch eingestellt ist?


----------



## The-GeForce (6. August 2009)

Das hatte ich bei meinem Medusa auch, bevor es richtig böse Störgeräusche produziert hat.

Bei meinem Medusa lag es daran, dass der Sound am Headset sehr laut am Kabelregler sehr laut an der Verteilerbox aber recht leise war. Einfach am Verteiler lauter gemacht, am Headset leiser und es war Ruhe.

Kannst du im Windows mal den Sound lauter machen und am Headset leiser? Das könnte es vielleicht beheben. Kenne aber das Roccat (noch) nicht. Ist nur ein gut gemeinter Rat, ich weiß nicht, was für eine Lautstärkeregelung das Headset hat.


----------



## Siffer81 (6. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

Hab nun auch das Roccat Kave, ist ein echt cooles Headset, der Sound ist für ein KH dieser Preisklasse echt gut, nun hab ich aber paar Fragen was die Einstellungen dieses 5.1 Headset anbelangen, und zwar hab ich ne Sounblaster X-FI Titanium auch grad neu, neuste Treiber u.s.w wie ist dass mit den Basseinstellungen, was ist am besten? die Bassumleitung muss man ned aktivieren oder?
Ist dass normal dass bei der X-FI Titanium bei den Mikrofon Einstellungen in Vista unter Sound die +20db Anhebung ned mehr vorhanden ist? oder ist da bei mir was faul?


Greetz


----------



## digu25 (7. August 2009)

Bassumleitung kannste ja ausprobieren. Mikro müsste eig gehen


----------



## P4D (7. August 2009)

^^Das ist ein USB-Headset wie im ersten Posting steht.........
ich würde auch mal versuchen den Headset-Regler runterzudrehen und die PC-Lautstärke voll aufzudrehen.


----------



## DrSin (7. August 2009)

Über USB kommt nur der Strom für den Verstärker und die Windowslautstärke wird darüber geregelt.
Zu den Störgeräuschen kann ich nur sagen das ich sie mit der Onbard Soundkarte auch hatte, hab mir darauf hin ne X-Fi Tit. geholt und seit dem hab ich kein Muks mehr im Hintergrund.
Bassumleitung hab ich an. Beim Mic musste ich sogar in den Minusbereich gehen weil es im TS zu laut war. Also warum dann +20db???


----------

